# Wants to get "hench"



## Oakley (Sep 14, 2012)

Now all jokes aside I'm quite skinny but recently bought mutant mass weight gainer. I go to the gym twice a week and I just want to get big! Any tips/ advice would be much appreciated  .

Thanks in advance


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Oakley said:


> Now all jokes aside I'm quite skinny but recently bought mutant mass weight gainer. I go to the gym twice a week and I just want to get big! Any tips/ advice would be much appreciated  .
> 
> Thanks in advance


Train more and eat more than a shake from a tub.

Train, eat eat rest rest repeat


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

do lots of bicep curls in the squat rack and bench press 3 times a day every day, dont do squats as they are bad for your knees also deadlifting is often fatal


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would advise you take up another sport TBH.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

jakethasnake said:


> do lots of bicep curls in the squat rack and bench press 3 times a day every day, dont do squats as they are bad for your knees also deadlifting is often fatal


Go away bicep boy


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

train hard and heavy 3x times a week doing a full body routine with the emphassis on compound lifts....and eat cleanly with plenty of protein and in 18 months time you should have a well built body and tripled your current strength....sticking with it is the key.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> I would advise you take up another sport TBH.


He obviously needs guidance and educating not just writing off.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Dont do what I did at the start and eat everything in sight just to gain weight. Yes, I gained weight, but I also got fat, and cutting is a b!tch.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> He obviously needs guidance and educating not just writing off.


Yes so he puts on a post giving no info and adds he " wants to get big "

Give me a break..


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yes so he puts on a post giving no info and adds he " wants to get big "
> 
> Give me a break..


To be fair, we all start somewhere. He said he's skinny, trains twice a week and has bought a mass gainer.

Probably the best advice at this point is to read and research.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> Yes so he puts on a post giving no info and adds he " wants to get big "
> 
> Give me a break..


So because he didn't type all his stats and goals he should just give the gym up?lol not getting funny mate just saying.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

squatthis said:


> To be fair, we all start somewhere. He said he's skinny, trains twice a week and has bought a mass gainer.
> 
> Probably the best advice at this point is to read and research.


Probably mate but l would be more willing to help if he had given a bit more.

Think about how many of these we get a week and how many actually hang around.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> Probably mate but l would be more willing to help if he had given a bit more.
> 
> Think about how many of these we get a week and how many actually hang around.


good point, I remember starting similar posts when I was starting out and getting next to no responses, that forced me to research and learn for myself.

One thing I have found, no matter how much research you do, only experience can give you the answers to how your own body will respond. This is true with training, diet and PED's.

So to the OP, that is my advice, research and find what works for others, then consistently apply the research to your own diet and training to find how it works for you.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll start it off,you lads in the know fill the blanks in.

How tall are you?How much do you currently weight?Whats your diet?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'll start it off,you lads in the know fill the blanks in.
> 
> How tall are you?How much do you currently weight?Whats your diet?


But you see no one really cares about that, all l want is a bit more background.

Lets be honest if he's training twice a week then he's pretty much zip chance of getting " big "


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> But you see no one really cares about that, all l want is a bit more background.
> 
> Lets be honest if he's training twice a week then he's pretty much zip chance of getting " big "


He could do if the twice a week are full body, deads, squats, OHP, bench hardcore heavy sessions with the diet to back it up.

But I doubt thats the case.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

as above we need stats....but it is likely to come down to EAT MORE and TRAIN MORE


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with c hill on this totally, I started off training twice a week and necking a protein shake expecting results. Somewhere in the bowels of this site is probably a similar thread from me.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Twice a week training can yield great results!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Twice a week training can yield great results!!


You help him then mate, fill your boots.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> You help him then mate, fill your boots.


Lmao


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> You help him then mate, fill your boots.


The thing is that his twice a week might be wrong and differ from your twice a week and what is needed for him to bulk up.

I could go to the gym twice a week but i guarantee you it would be pointless as i don't really know what im doing.

Every new person that has joined this site since I've been here have all said "my diet is right,my gym is right etc" but turns out its all wrong.

You're being quite grumpy today mate.

One thing i will say against the Op though is not to use the word hench,fvcking hate that word and makes people look like a right took and not manly and cool like they'd want it to.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The thing is that his twice a week might be wrong and differ from your twice a week and what is needed for him to bulk up.
> 
> I could go to the gym twice a week but i guarantee you it would be pointless as i don't really know what im doing.
> 
> ...


This is true.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the old ways that actually worked just dont get used anymore, every new trainee wants to go advanced and run before they can walk..

my first gym was manorbs health studio in brighton run by derek manthorp a competitive bodybuilder himself.

every new trainee was put on a full body routine 3x times a week, and EVERYBODY gained and gained well, you could see the differences week on week....we all had good builds after 18 months, and thats how it should be now imo.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The thing is that his twice a week might be wrong and differ from your twice a week and what is needed for him to bulk up.
> 
> I could go to the gym twice a week but i guarantee you it would be pointless as i don't really know what im doing.
> 
> ...


I use HENCH all the time, but then i am HENCH so i get away with it ;-)

- - - Updated - - -

google the MILK and SQUAT diet


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

DianabolLecter said:


> I use HENCH all the time, but then i am HENCH so i get away with it ;-)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> google the MILK and SQUAT diet


Haha maybe its just me mate but i hate terms and sh1t like that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Haha maybe its just me mate but i hate terms and sh1t like that.


X 2.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

> google the MILK and SQUAT diet


oh yes, i got the most terrible stretch marks from the squats and milk bulk routine....that one works and really works, even for people that find it impossible to gain weight.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

you will need to go to the gym alot more than twice a week to get hench in my honest opion i only go to the gym 3 -4 times a week and only just manage to see gains over 2 months , having a high metabolism is a bitch


----------



## jakethasnake (Jun 26, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Go away bicep boy


did you actually take that serious you sausage


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah, WTF is all this HENcH sheeeiiiiit? I'm starting to feel old, you gits. What happened to the days when you said "i wanna look like a hard fker". now where's my bovver boots.....


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Surprised to see some of the replies on this topic

Especially from certain members :/


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Read.. then read some more... and after that, read again


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Read.. then read some more... and after that, read again


Eat while you are reading


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

DianabolLecter said:


> Eat while you are reading


dont eat till you've read what to eat


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Go buy some dianabol and take 20 a day!

All jokes a side.. Drink 10 protein shakes a day aswel!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

theres just TOO much information for a new BB to take in, and thats what messes them up, by the time they do get some proper advise they ignore it because they want to follow the super duper triple split routine that the latest mr universe is on.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

its simple

find a decent gym routine - one that focuses on compound movements followed by some isolation exercises - hypertrophy training is your best bet

look up examples of bodybuilding diets

dont rely on supplements, rely on good food

rest

repeat

its a long process, dont think youll get hench in a couple of months, its a lifestyle not a quick fix.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

stay off the creatine, it will make you hench but you'll probably die


----------



## Oakley (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I havn't really got time to train more than that, if I had more time I'd train more. Thanks to those who are giving me advise tho!

What else do you need to know and I will tell you but as stated everyone has to start somewhere.

And just because others haven't stayed around after getting advise doesnt mean I'm just going to go :confused1:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Oakley said:


> Well I havn't really got time to train more than that, if I had more time I'd train more. Thanks to those who are giving me advise tho!
> 
> What else do you need to know and I will tell you but as stated everyone has to start somewhere.
> 
> And just because others haven't stayed around after getting advise doesnt mean I'm just going to go :confused1:


Out of 7 entire days you cant fit in one more hour? You dont need to be in the gym for hours each time, common misconception.

Youll get better results by keeping the sessions shorter and more intense..both of which lead to a more effective workout.

Im sure you could squeeze 3 hours of gym in 7days?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

when you train how do you train ?

What do you eat on an average day ?


----------



## Oakley (Sep 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Out of 7 entire days you cant fit in one more hour? You dont need to be in the gym for hours each time, common misconception.
> 
> Youll get better results by keeping the sessions shorter and more intense..both of which lead to a more effective workout.
> 
> Im sure you could squeeze 3 hours of gym in 7days?


I could try like but seriously busy as fvck  .


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Oakley said:


> I could try like but seriously busy as fvck  .


You could do a full body workout twice a week..

seriously if you are that busy you cant manage an extra hour of your week.. you might stuggle with your goals.. training is about 10% of this game, diet is the other 90%... and that IS time consuming!

but keep reading you'll soon workout if you can commit to it or not

all the best mate


----------



## Oakley (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I havn't really got a proper routine, I've been looking up on some routines and trying different one but need to find one which I feel suits me best  .

And I was told bread/toast is good for you so in the mornings eating a tonne of toast (brown bread). And then varies dinner time might have chicken sarnies/ pasta, boiled eggs then in the night it's usually steak/ pasta / chicken sarnies hope this helps more


----------



## Oakley (Sep 14, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> You could do a full body workout twice a week..
> 
> seriously if you are that busy you cant manage an extra hour of your week.. you might stuggle with your goals.. training is about 10% of this game, diet is the other 90%... and that IS time consuming!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. I know I'm going to have to sort this time keeping and maybe cut down on doing a fiddle one night in the week


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Oakley said:


> Well I havn't really got a proper routine, I've been looking up on some routines and trying different one but need to find one which I feel suits me best  .
> 
> And I was told bread/toast is good for you so in the mornings eating a tonne of toast (brown bread). And then varies dinner time might have chicken sarnies/ pasta, boiled eggs then in the night it's usually steak/ pasta / chicken sarnies hope this helps more


Honestly mate, your best bet is to read the 'stickies' on the forum.. theres a section for newbies.. which would be you:thumb: good luck


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here is my advice.

Eat 5 times a day.

In each meal have 200 grammes protein, 100 grammes of carbs.

For example.

200 grammes chicken, 100 grammes rice.

Try and get in the gym 3 times a week, push, pull, legs routine ( look it up )

If you cant eat 5 times a day then sub the meals with shakes.

Bread, regardless of colour is a sh*t food source IMO and l would avoid it.


----------



## Oakley (Sep 14, 2012)

Cheers for the advice! Will be on google all night tonight


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oakley said:


> Cheers for the advice! Will be on google all night tonight


Look up good sources of proteins and carbs.

Also lots of sponsors on here to buy good quality protein from at a decent price.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I started off doing 1 body part 4 days a week

Mon - Legs

Tue - Chest/tris

Wed - Off

Thurs - Back/bis

Fri - Shoulders

4-5 exercises for 8-12 reps

I learned most of the exercises I know from http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/workout/exercise.html just click the body part you are going to work and pick a few exercises, do them heavy enough so you can do 8 reps but are struggling to get the 8th up

Diet wise just go for as much protein as possible, as much meat/fish as possible include your dairy products and nuts if you can

Read a bit on diet/training every night then eventually you'll know all there is to know

Oh and compound exercises turn you in to a beast, exercises that work more than one muscle group at a time

Learn how to do dips/deadlifts/squats/bench press/overhead press/bent over rows/pull ups with good form and you're set to have muscle, being hench takes copious amounts of eating/supplementation!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> Look up good sources of proteins and carbs.
> 
> Also lots of sponsors on here to buy good quality protein from at a decent price.


haha trying to get some 'good deals' of your own are you Milky?

i too can confirm the sponsors on here are top notch and provide the best protein money can buy :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> I started off doing 1 body part 4 days a week
> 
> Mon - Legs
> 
> ...


He only trains twice a week.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> He only trains twice a week.


I wonder what a full body workout would do twice a week

Mon - Squat/deadlift/bent over rows/pull ups

Thur - Squat/bench/dips/ohp

Surely you can grow off that?

With some isolation in there obviously*


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Here is my advice.
> 
> Eat 5 times a day.
> 
> ...


500 carbs and 1000 grams of protein ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> haha trying to get some 'good deals' of your own are you Milky?
> 
> i too can confirm the sponsors on here are top notch and provide the best protein money can buy :innocent:


I have used most of them mate and commented on the good ones and the bad.

use different ones for different things.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DianabolLecter said:


> 500 carbs and 1000 grams of protein ?


Not exactly mate, l should hace said sources of carbs and protein.

As you surely know a 200 gramme chicken breast does not yeild 200 grammes of protein.


----------



## DianabolLecter (Sep 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not exactly mate, l should hace said sources of carbs and protein.
> 
> As you surely know a 200 gramme chicken breast does not yeild 200 grammes of protein.


ha i misread it, i was gonna say 1000 grams of protein a day is some expensive poop and tough for a skinny guy


----------



## Oakley (Sep 14, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I wonder what a full body workout would do twice a week
> 
> Mon - Squat/deadlift/bent over rows/pull ups
> 
> ...





WilsonR6 said:


> I started off doing 1 body part 4 days a week
> 
> Mon - Legs
> 
> ...


Cheers matey! That website is very helpful!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Not exactly mate, l should hace said sources of carbs and protein.
> 
> As you surely know a 200 gramme chicken breast does not yeild 200 grammes of protein.


What?I've not heard of that.You mean I've been eating 2kg of chicken for nothing?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

You can definitely make gains training twice a week buts its going to have to be an intense workout with compound movements , not 10 sets of bicep curls followed by the pec dec.

No , toast is not that great for breakfast . Maybe with eggs , porridge with some whey etc. But 2 toast on there own is not going to maximise gains. WHat weight gainer have you bought out of interest ?. Visit a site like Myprotein , buy some good quality whey and instant oats . Get a couple of shakes a a day of that combo down you and dont eat S**T

Oh and when doing the compounds , dont be tempted to go too heavy at first . You will either injure yourself or get put off .


----------



## loganchristophe (Sep 12, 2012)

3 Words:

Consistency

Eat

Train


----------

